# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Проблемы с начисление Зарплаты

## Ада

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, редакция 2.5 (2.5.47.1) 
Возникла проблема с начислением отпуска сотрудникам организации, а точнее не получается рассчитать средний дневной заработок((((
Из-за этого не получается рассчитать и начислить сотрудникам зарплату((( Помогите пожалуйста:blush:

----------


## danni

К зот почитайте там все написано

----------


## yanabereza

Недавно наткнулась на тему, думаю если прочитаете- сможете найти решение своей проблемы, там много скриншотов и подробное описание.  http://www.modber. ru/catalog/item3001.html (перед .ru уберите пробел)

---------- Post added at 10:00 ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 ----------

Недавно наткнулась на тему, думаю если прочитаете- сможете найти решение своей проблемы, там много скриншотов и подробное описание. http://www.modber .ru/catalog/item3001.html (перед .ru уберите пробел)

----------

